# Baby rats in need of homes in Eastern Tennessee



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

In about five weeks these babies will be ready to go to new homes. I have 11 in need of rehoming with a /maybe/ for 4 of them, which still leaves a definite 7. I would love to keep all of them but I have a LOT of rats as it is. I'm not entirely sure of gender as they are two weeks old, but I believe it is 2 boys and five girls. If anyone is interested I can drive to or near your location.*I will be asking anyone who adopts from me to sign a legal contract stating they will prove necessary vet care, wont allow the rat to become snake food, won't release the rat into the wild, etc. Reasonable stuff. Thank you


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

Also, there will not be a rehoming fee.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Where in eastern tn are you? And do you have pics?


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

Knoxville and yes


----------

